# New arrivals



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

After some time we have managed to get our first new arrivals in this year


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

amazing!! what are they like to keep??


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I wanna come live with you


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

very very nice in deed my OH spends hours at the zoo watching these :2thumb::2thumb:, what they like....? eg shy, calm so on with you?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are stunning! :flrt:
-Elina


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments ,they are really steady ,but at a young age the male is already very protective over his 2 girls


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Thanks for all your comments ,they are really steady ,but at a young age the male is already very protective over his 2 girls


and so he should be :2thumb: I take it you plan to breed these then?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hope so,you want to add them on your list.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, what beauties! Im not jealous at all.... :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Want. Want badly. :flrt:


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 21, 2011)

How did you even manage to get them? Thats amazing that you have some. Do you have a picture of there enclosure?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have only just got them,they were imported from south africa and are in our quarantine,so can't really tell you what they are like.It took approx 4 mnths to sort out paperwork,so really pleased they are here.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

WoooW!! :flrt:

Very much look forward to hearing more about these


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

amazing... wild dogs are really nice i've always liked the look they remind me of a more athletic hyena stunning budd! :notworthy:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! Just when I thought I had seen everything from you guys you impress me once again! 

Talking of hyenas have you ever kept them also?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Never kept hyenas,but always loved the look of them,these are like a much more slender version,just by looking at them probably no where near the body strenghth either.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow Dave, what beautiful animals! Congratulations!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Hope so,you want to add them on your list.


if only : victory: I look forward to updates on these once they all settled in.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Thanks for all your comments ,they are really steady ,but at a young age the male is already very protective over his *2 girls*


Not only have you got African hunting dogs, but you've got two females as well. Most zoos would kill to get their hands on even one female.
An absolutely amazing species.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cool! I've seen these in zoos, they're gorgeous. Where are you based Animalsbeebee?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We are in suffolk.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, a lovely part of the world!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*HI*

You finally got them , can't wait to come and see them sometime soon, :2thumb:


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

what sort of enclosure are you planning on keeping these n then?


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

so cute <3


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We will start enclosure in next couple of weeks and will post pictures of it taking shape.

ok carl,yes finally arrived,very well behaved and calm,just got to do their quarantine stint now.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! That is actually amazing! Stunning animals, I'm so jealous!


----------

